# edge hood mod



## Gunplameister (Jan 6, 2011)

hey i like it, im in process of tearing down mine and if i dont sell it i might try this out.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks nice and more practical 

Swan


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

This is amazing and I want to do it now.
Maybe find a new base though instead of the atlas :hihi:
I do like how the filter compartment hid all of the wires and such though.
Subscribed.


----------



## Zombie (Mar 2, 2011)

*plans*

the light spread should be alot better. ya trying to find a new base too. the plan is that you wont really know it was a mod. gonna paint the back glass i found this glass "frosting" paint that i wanna try out, supposed to give it the look of frosted glass. filter compartment is still gonna be put back on as well. anyone that has an extra base let me know plz. the only reason its on the atlas is because the tank hangs over the edge of my lil book shelf.


----------



## Zombie (Mar 2, 2011)

*edge base*

my lfs owner told me to call hagen to see if they would ship me out a new base. he was right totally free of charge as well. nice people on the phone. gotta say hagen knows how to treat people. lady asked my what color base i needed, put me on hold for a few sec came back and said yes we have one and well send it out free right away. all smiles and that much closer to getting this going again.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

How much would you say you invested/will invest into this mod?
I ask only because I would like to try a similar setup.
Would be harder for me since its already set up and planted, but maybe after a year or two once I decide to rescape.
How did you get hagen to send you a new base? Sorry if you answered this already but did you recently purchase the kit? I got a new light unit sent out for free to me by them too but I don't think they would send me a new base also.


----------



## Zombie (Mar 2, 2011)

@sgtpeppers 
i got this tank for xmas year before last. just called and said i was trying to get a replacement base for the fluval edge tank. they didnt ask if it was broken or defective just asked what color i wanted. my lfs store said it would cost around 20 bucks if he ordered it. 

well if you have a dremel tool already that will help. the mr 11/16 bases are cheap like 1.50 each. a 30w power supply will run around 30 dollars or so and led lights are anywhere from 10-25 bucks depending on wattage. im probly gonna go for more smaller bulbs vs fewer higher watt ones.

im hoping to keep this under 100 bucks for everything. thats including dremel heads and paint etc. i plan on just gettting 2 new bulbs for it to start off and add a couple more every month or so.

new base will be here mid of next week i hope. ill post some pics of it all mocked up once i get it in. maybe i can get some epoxy before that happens. but paint and lights etc. will def have to wait till the end of the month.

btw the gravel thats in there now will be replaced with either the fluval ebi shrimp sub or amazonia 2 not sure what yet.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Just wanted to share some pictures of my mod on the Edge Lights


----------



## Zombie (Mar 2, 2011)

jc what wattage are those lamps etc.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

They are two 13w, 6400k and 10000K


----------



## Zombie (Mar 2, 2011)

what are the dimensions of those lights.


----------



## Zombie (Mar 2, 2011)

*new base all mocked up*

:iamwithstOkay got the new base in and have it all sitting as it will be. The hood is just tacked together with hot glue atm so I could see what it looks like and how it all fits. The lights are just the 2 stock ones that i took out of the fixture and rewired sitting on top of the glass just to see how it looks. I gotta say im very happy so far and cant wait to get this all done. I'm still looking at lighting options, found a 23w CF bulb at walmart that would fit great in the top but its a four pin base and I cant find a socket for it :angryfire. I'm also going to install 2 40 or 50 mm fans on the back of the lower edges. Next is epoxy putty and sanding, then paint.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice, interesting idea too! Looks good.


----------

